# New $20 150W HPS Grow



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 5, 2008)

I didnt know if I was burning my last seedlings so this time Im starting out under 1 150W HPS... Later i'll add the other.... Bag Seeds.. Got an ounce of some Good stuff, only had 4 seeds in the bag... 3 popped.. Here they are.... I'll keep you updated..

This is at 7 Days from breaking ground.... (I used FIM on the plant in the tallest pot... I think I did it correct)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*Looking good mang. :aok: Are your temps 84 to 85 degrees? If so you should try and get them down to about 80 or less.   Here's some GREEN MOJO for them future ladies. :hubba: *


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea they are always between 84 and 90... I cant seem to get them down.... Except overnight... The weathers getting colder and colder so I should be good...

Another question... Im gonna be leavin town for two weeks.. Im planning on just leaving my light on the entire time and have a trusted friend come by once a week to water them.. That should be good right? Not the usual amount of TLC I give em but they should still be healthy correct...


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 5, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Another question... Im gonna be leavin town for two weeks.. Im planning on just leaving my light on the entire time and have a trusted friend come by once a week to water them.. That should be good right? Not the usual amount of TLC I give em but they should still be healthy correct...


 
Trusted friend today, tomrrow a friend with a chip on his shoulder and ammunition against you... life happens man.  It's best not to tell ANYONE.  But you probably already have 

Once a week at that size should be fine.  Make sure he knows how to water them right and doesn't go in and splash the surface or something.  

There are other solutions for extended absences, a lot of places also sell various devices for leaving houseplants for an extended period.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea, I know, I wouldnt pick any ole' body to come in.. He's been a smoking buddy for a long time.. friend of the family... It'll be fine... He's the buddy I smoked my last plant with.. I'm gonna help him get started growing.. But anyway.. 

I was looking into those devices that take care of plants but I wont be able to get it before I leave for these two weeks... And this is the only extended absence I think i'll have in a very long time.. 

I hope to find a light timer for about 20-30 bucks so I wont have leave my lights on 24/7 for 2 weeks.. We'll see...


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

try have a/c running or $55 diy can fan blow from outside window to  the grow site/to hood or light. that might will help? 

what new $150w hps you got? and where u get that? 

is it 18 inch away from the babies? 

trust your friend.. I wouldn't do that.. that why I'm learning to do hydro and use the timer if I have to..  that is my friends.. they don't talk.. but does the job done..and I can party up to 2 weeks if I like to.. while locked the grow room up..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree... Heck, sometimes ya just gotta jump off a cliff and hope you land on a pillow... I can let them dry up for two weeks or I can get them watered. If anything goes wrong i'll just charge it to the game.

If I do a flush type watering  it may be able to say good for two weeks... I thought about that, But I think i'll just get my friend to water.. Worst he can do is swap out my plants with his... lmao..

And its the same old econolight HPS.. I got the link from this site.. This is just a "New" grow.. My last grow I didnt have any artificial lighting.. (Until the end of flowering).... This is my first full grow.. After this.. I order the WW


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

wow, my plants would dry out with 2 week with out water, but thats why i got a soil that drains so well, an added perlite. i water evey day, but the soil dries out befor i water again, my plants seam to be loveing it, they are very dark dark green, even my haze is dark green.......
well hope they are ok when u are gon, hope your buddy don't swich them out lol. so u only running one 150hps? how big is your room?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 5, 2008)

I havent measured it, I have it in the back corner of my closet... I have another 150W HPS and a box I will convert to a grow box.. I didnt plan on putting everything together until I get back..  

I've been misting one with a water bottle continuously just to compare and contrast... That one is a very very dark green.. Thick foliage.. Seems to be the strongest.. Its also the one I used FIM on.. 

If i'm not mistaken It seems to be 3 chutes growing up now..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 8, 2008)

The FIM technique worked great.. I now have 3 tops... Pictures Coming later today... 

QQ: Does techniques like FIM and TOP and SC give you a higher percentage of male plants?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2008)

think they were a lil young to start breaking necks or topping looking at the pics. IMO
lookin good tho. stress can make em lean a certain way i think..it is all up to the genetics, but think stress can make em lean. but its worth it if not able to grow em normal.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 8, 2008)

All the info I got on FIM and topping said I should start at the third node.. They just arent stretched cuz they get enough light... The one I did FIM has already recovered and its my healthiest one right now... I'll post the pics soon, She wasnt too young..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 8, 2008)

I got as close as I could to show you the outcome of my FIM plant.. You can see the Y form I got from Topping last time, But this time The center remained alive :hubba: On the far away view the FIM plant is the one in the very back.. The other two are still growing strait up... I want to just LST them... This is all at two weeks old...

I have a picture of my light and ballast.. A few people have been asking about the 20 Dollar HPS and hook up... 
(If you notice the white and black wires... Coming from my light.. You can see how to connect the wires.. You connect an old plug... thin side of the plug to the white... Black to the thick.. Then Plug in...)

Or you can get yourself a screw driver and make the  ballast separate so all that heat doesnt get into your grow room/box... Dont let all those wires scare you.. Its pretty simple... Just need an extension cord and you can be free to move your light easily.. As seen in my pic... Its a little more difficult to move and mount if you keep the Ballast connected... I just have one nail in the wall and my light hanging.. And its a breeze to maneuver...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 8, 2008)

Heres a diagram... The smaller red "Hot" side goes to the white wire on your lamp... The larger green "Nuetral" side goes to the black wire on your lamp.. You wont have to worry about the blue ground side... The ground wire attached to your lamp is already grounded... Just leave it... 

If you want your ballast separate its the same method just more wiring so you have enough to plug in... Set your ballast up somewhere... And have enough wire to move your light around...


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 8, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I agree... Heck, sometimes ya just gotta jump off a cliff and hope you land on a pillow... I can let them dry up for two weeks or I can get them watered. If anything goes wrong i'll just charge it to the game.
> 
> If I do a flush type watering  it may be able to say good for two weeks... I thought about that, But I think i'll just get my friend to water.. Worst he can do is swap out my plants with his... lmao..
> 
> And its the same old econolight HPS.. I got the link from this site.. This is just a "New" grow.. My last grow I didnt have any artificial lighting.. (Until the end of flowering).... This is my first full grow.. After this.. I order the WW



This is well beyond the time you were away I know but for future reference you can buy wick from local hardware stores or Kmart/Walmart camping section and run the wick from the largest water vessel you can fit in your grow space.  Run the wick into the plant pots and the plants will take care of the rest.

You could probably run a nute dose sufficient to maintain their health.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow thanks.. I havent gone out of town yet so this is very helpful :hubba: I'm leaving on the 16th of this month.... I wasnt sure what a "wick" was so I googled it... Its definitely gonna get the job done and I wont have to have anybody in my house... Thanks...

(I posted a picture for others who may not know what it is.. Basically pulls water from your reservoir into the plant as needed)

http://www.wickstore.com/watermaid.html

And its only $2.49 on the website, Shouldnt be much more in the store..


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 8, 2008)

even a nylon shoelace would probably do the trick, just needs something that will absorb and hold water/liquid.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 8, 2008)

I think i'll just get several gallon jugs of distilled water and make one of the jugs a light nute watering.. That should at least keep them stable for two weeks..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 8, 2008)

when I was young dumb and full of ***.

I would jerry rig all kind of electrical stuff and etc, and had no 2nd thought.

But now with my age and wisdom:

I would not risk my home and family on a home made ballast hid light set up
for 3 plants.  

goodluck


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

that is great post you got for hps hook up.. 

have you heard about this "drip system"  maybe cost like 40 or less at lowes  for mini drip to any pots  delivered from the reszvor tank.... along with timer..
you can leave them alone for a month..  give or take..   better off far as 3 weeks..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 9, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> when I was young dumb and full of ***.
> 
> I would jerry rig all kind of electrical stuff and etc, and had no 2nd thought.
> 
> ...



I dont know if your age or wisdom is the reason for this comment but i'm not "risking my home" haha... And my ballast isnt home-made.. I'm also an auto-technician so wiring is my thing... Point blank period... If you use electrical tape and pos. connects to pos. and neg. connects to neg.. There is no risk at all.. Thanks and come again...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 9, 2008)

No I havent but I actually had the same idea.. There goes that invention.. haha.. I was thinking to myself, maybe I could rig some kind of a slow drip system and put tubes into each plant.. I'll look into it.. Either that or the wick..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*I've been wanting to know how these cheap HID lights work...

Looks plenty fine to me! Check back soon buddy! Green mojo!

P.s. My buddies marijuana horticulture book thoght of both of those ideas. Hate to rain on your parade *


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 12, 2008)

Another Update (4 Days Later)... I think my stems started getting purple because the starter nutes had ran out.. I wasnt sure exactly when to start but I have now and everything should be good..

Still only using 1 150W HPS... I'll start using the other one after my 2 week hiatus.. 

First 3 pics Are of the plant I used FIM on (Look How Tight the nodes are)... The Rest have been strait up... However I did pinch the top on the last two...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 12, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> when I was young dumb and full of ***.
> 
> I would jerry rig all kind of electrical stuff and etc, and had no 2nd thought.
> 
> ...



Umm I'm wise and have my HPS's just like that.There's no jerry rigging to it.It's just extending the wires.Kind of made it safer in my opinion.When the light and the ballast were together they got super hot.
I would get that ballast off the carpet though.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been gone now for 4 days, And I miss my plants like heck... Hope they're doing good... I bought those Water Globe things to water them... Has anybody used those? Do they work good? 

Set my timer to 18-6..


----------

